# Job Changing in Dubai



## os0871 (Apr 13, 2014)

Hello All,

This question might have been asked several times, I apologize for repeating, but I would still appreciate if someone could guide me on how things work here in Dubai.

I am an IT Engineer, new to UAE, arrived on a job visa last week of March, 2014. I had been here before on a visit visa. I am very unhappy working for the private sector company that hired me, from now on referred to as "ABC". I haven't yet received my Emirates ID or my passport with the Visa stamped. It is still under processing.


During the first week of my employment, I was contacted by another company "XYZ" which is a university run by the Government. They are going to offer me much better salary with benefits after getting the approval from the ministry of Higher Education, which will happen after I submit them the required docs along with the Certificate of good conduct from dubai police.

I have few questions regarding the above:

1. How will I be able to obtain a certificate of good conduct from Dubai police with the residence visa not yet stamped or not having completed 6 months?

2. Will I get a Labor or immigration ban if I leave ABC while in probation, keeping in mind that I am being hired by XYZ that is a Government run university? 

3. Will I have to leave UAE and come back on a new visa or can I transfer my current visa to XYZ?

4. I am willing to pay all the money that ABC had invested in me for my VISA processing and others. How much approximately are the visa charges and all? Can ABC still do something that can effect my job change?

5. Any other things that I should keep in mind?

I am in a really confused state currently. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you all!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

1. Get the certificate from the place of your last residence? e.g. if you have come from India

2. Labour ban - best if you ask the PRO of the new company or the Ministry of Labour. Ministry of Labour . there is a lot of conflicting information, dependence on salary + education, and exceptions for govt companies (apart from free zone companies)

3. There is no visa "transfer" any more. New visa. You may or may not have to leave the country (depends on the company contacts+ mood of the officer etc etc) for the new visa to be effective. Assume that you can go to Oman and come back with the same flight.

4. no idea

5. The govt company may have some security clearance and/or processes where they may have to prove to a govt. council that there are no other suitable local hires. This takes time and would be prudent to not resign before you have received this. Speak to the new company

PS: there is a dedicated Dubai section of the forum Dubai Expat Forum for Expats Living in Dubai - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad where you can search the forum for previous threads as well


----------

